# GMM Ripshifter Review



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Just installed my GMM Ripshifter today and I thought I'd give you a quick review. First, I want to say thanks to all of the people who already posted re: the shifter. For those thinking about it, I bought it from JHP and it came in about a week. Not too bad coming from Australia. Anyway, if you can get access to a lift, you can install it in a couple hours. GMM gives you complete instructions but more importantly, they have a website with pictures of the install procedure that I found pretty helpful. (www.gmmotorsports.com). So far, I don't have any noice from it and the shifts are short and quick. Great product. Let me know if any of you potential buyers have any questions and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

The link you provided no worky for me:confused


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

sorry... www.gmmotorsport.com


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Just wondering about how much the shifter costs? I'm not crazy about the stock shifter, it feels real notchy, and when I shift into any of the even gears, it feels like I need to pull the shifter toward the passenger seat to bring it "straight" back.

KB


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

The RipShifter was just over $300 to my door... significantly more than the B&N but I have heard nothing but bad reviews on that one. So far the RipShift is excellent.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------

